# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  T.V/DVD multi TV setup

## anawanahuanana

Hi. Hope this is OK to post in here! I have a frien who is setting up a shop and asked me what components he would require. Just trying to help him out a little. 
He wants to mount 4 plasma/lcd screens around the shop. He would like to be able to play a DVD on one player, and display it on all 4 screens, or switch it to only display on any other number. He would also like T.V reception available to all, and will also be having some kind of games system, in the Playstation or X Box vein. So basically, he would like to be able to play games on 1, watch 1 TV channel on another, a DVD on the 3rd, and finally another TV channel on the 4th, or any combination of the above. I guess this is possible, but it's the switching components I am unsure of. Is it just a simple as having a switchbox for each T.V on which you select the source? To split a T.V signal 4 ways, I guess a splitter and also an amplifier would be required? 
Any advice greatly appreciated

----------


## Abug

Try going to www.overclockers.com.au site and register for the forum there. 
Once registered you can post in the Audio / Visual section of the forum and hopefully someone could help you out or guide you to what you need.

----------


## Master Splinter

He'll also need to get a licence to show 'content' on those screens.  About $200 per screen per year perhaps.  Details here. (Australasian Performing Right Association)

----------


## Barry_White

> Hi. Hope this is OK to post in here! I have a frien who is setting up a shop and asked me what components he would require. Just trying to help him out a little. 
> He wants to mount 4 plasma/lcd screens around the shop. He would like to be able to play a DVD on one player, and display it on all 4 screens, or switch it to only display on any other number. He would also like T.V reception available to all, and will also be having some kind of games system, in the Playstation or X Box vein. So basically, he would like to be able to play games on 1, watch 1 TV channel on another, a DVD on the 3rd, and finally another TV channel on the 4th, or any combination of the above. I guess this is possible, but it's the switching components I am unsure of. Is it just a simple as having a switchbox for each T.V on which you select the source? To split a T.V signal 4 ways, I guess a splitter and also an amplifier would be required? 
> Any advice greatly appreciated

  anawanahuanana 
This is a previous post that I made on another thread. The set up would basically be the same, the difference being that you would need a current DVD recorder that has RF input. 
Run your TV aerial into the DVD RF input and then out of the RF output to the distribution GME Kingray Booster and then from the distribution booster to the TV's using either three two way splitters or one four way splitter. 
That will take care of the TV stations by just tuning the stations on the individual TV's to whatever channel is required.  
The DVD recorder should have sufficient AV or S-Video or componant out puts to take care of the rest of your requirements or you may need to include an Audio Amp Sound system of somekind to take care of the rest.  http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...98&postcount=8

----------

